# Lyrics: Return To Oz, EN → DE



## Jad

*Guten Tag everybody  If I haven't confused you enough with the last one, I have another song here which I would like translated into German if it isn't too much of a problem  It's from the same band, meaning the same crazy lyrics  but this time I think their meaning is pretty clear, and will be easier to translate. If you can, danke schoen  and if you can't, macht ihr keine Sorgen << *

*Scissor Sisters - Return To Oz*

Once there was a man
who had a little too much
time on his hands,
he never stopped to think that he was getting older.

The rest here. 


*Edit - I've taken some of the repeated lines out to shorten the amount of song I'm showing. I'll try find a page with it on so I can link to it. (I've been told off  )*

*Another edit (Jana): Websites with this lyrics are abundant, it took me less than 30 seconds. I deleted it myself, hope you don't mind.*
_Another edit (Jad) : Ok thanks for doing that, I've found a couple of tiny tiny hiccups on that page but it doesn't matter._


----------



## Whodunit

Jad said:
			
		

> *Guten Tag everybody  If I haven't confused you enough with the last one, I have another song here which I would like translated into German if it isn't too much of a problem  It's from the same band, meaning the same crazy lyrics  but this time I think their meaning is pretty clear, and will be easier to translate. If you can, danke schoen  and if you can't, macht euch keine Sorgen << *



Let me see. I'm gonna start and not overreact, I hope.   



> *Scissor Sisters - Return To Oz Zurück nach Australien*
> 
> Es war einmal ein Mann,
> der ein bisschen zu viel
> Zeit auf dem Hals hatte ???
> er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!)
> Als seine Tage zu Ende zu gehen schienen (???)
> probierte er, zu seinem Freund zu kehren
> und er tat so, als könnte er sich selbst viel Gesundheit und ein vierblättriges Kleeblatt wünschen. (???)
> 
> Er fragte sich: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Australien?
> Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
> und der Himmel hat schon Krallen (stachelt schon?)
> Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.
> Es schlägt 3 Uhr morgens,
> als du von der Queen angerufen wirst
> Mit hunderten von Köpfen (what does that mean?)
> sagt sie dir, alle seien tot.
> ???
> und jetzt läuft sie in den Räumen auf und ab.
> sie denkt an nichts und wieder nichts.
> Sie fragt sich: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Australien?
> #Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
> und der Himmel hat schon Krallen (stachelt schon?)
> Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.
> Mit Wheelies (Hochstartern?) wird auf dem Gehweg entlang gebrettert. (???)
> und die Skeksis des Rave wollten sich verstecken (???)
> tief im Innern ihrer gesenkten Häupter
> und in in ihren wilden gerollten Augen.
> Aber ihre gefühllosen/eiskalten Worte enthüllen das Geheimnis,
> dass sie nicht länger fühlen können,
> was Liebe oder Sex Appeal ist.
> Das Patchwork-Mädel ist gekommen, um die Sache klarzumachen
> Für die Rückkehr nach Australien
> flohen wir auch der lachenden Welt und mieden das "Zähnezusammenbeißen". (???)
> Bitte, Freund, hilf mir, wieder hoch zu kommen
> Ich habe meinen Bestimmungsort verloren und kann ihn nicht wiederfinden.
> 
> Ist das etwa die Rückkehr nach Australien?
> Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
> und der Himmel hat schon Krallen (stachelt schon?)
> Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.



Every time I put question marks, I need more explanation on the meaning of the particular sentence.


----------



## Jad

Danke, Who   

A couple of things:

1. Oz here is referring to in the Wizard of Oz, which I don't think is Australia

2. You get a phone call from the Queen with a hundred heads  (what does that mean?) _It means the Queen has 100 heads and she's phoning you  _
she says that they're all dead. _All her heads are dead_
She tried the last one on it couldn't speak, fell off _She tried the last head on, it couldn't speak, and it fell off
_


----------



## Whodunit

Jad said:
			
		

> Danke, Who
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1. Oz here is referring to in the Wizard of Oz, which I don't think is Australia



Oops, how should I know?    Let the others proofread it.



> 2. You get a phone call from the Queen with a hundred heads  (what does that mean?) _It means the Queen has 100 heads and she's phoning you  _
> she says that they're all dead. _All her heads are dead_
> She tried the last one on it couldn't speak, fell off _She tried the last head on, it couldn't speak, and it fell off
> _



I still don't understand the thing with the heads. What does it mean if the Queen has 100 heads?


----------



## Jad

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I still don't understand the thing with the heads. What does it mean if the Queen has 100 heads?


 
Presumeably just that! she owns a hundred of these >>  ! Maybe in the Wizard of Oz there is a Queen with 100 heads ?


----------



## Whodunit

Jad said:
			
		

> Presumeably just that! she owns a hundred of these >>  ! Maybe in the Wizard of Oz there is a Queen with 100 heads ?



That's hard to translate because it doesn't make much sense in German.    So let's wait for the other "experts".


----------



## Andræs

Hallo:

who had a little too much der ein bisschen zu viel
time on his hands, Zeit auf dem Hals hatte ???

Ist es eine Redewendung? Zeit auf dem Hals haben?


----------



## MrMagoo

Mein Übersetzungsversuch! 




			
				Jad said:
			
		

> *Guten Tag everybody  If I haven't confused you enough with the last one, I have another song here which I would like translated into German if it isn't too much of a problem  It's from the same band, meaning the same crazy lyrics  but this time I think their meaning is pretty clear, and will be easier to translate. If you can, danke schoen  and if you can't, macht ihr keine Sorgen << *
> 
> *Scissor Sisters - Return To Oz*
> Es war einmal ein Mann,
> der ein bißchen Zeit hatte
> presumably "übrig haben" = der ein bißchen Zeit übrig hatte
> Er hat nie innegehalten und darüber nachgedacht, daß er älter wurde
> Als seine Zeit abgelaufen war - more poetic: Als sein Lebensabend sich dem Ende neigte
> versuchte er, seinen letzten Freund zu erreichen
> und vorzutäuschen, er könne sich mit einem vierblättrigen Kleeblatt Gesundheit wünschen
> 
> Ist das die Rückkehr nach Oz?
> Das Gras ist tot, das Gold ist braun
> Und der Himmel hat Krallen
> Es gibt einen presumably something like a "Stehaufmännchen", der immer auf und ab läuft
> Was einst Emerald City war ist nun eine kristallene Stadt.
> Es ist 3 Uhr morgens
> Du bekommst einen Anruf von der Königin
> mit hundert Köpfen
> Sie sagt, daß sie alle tot seien
> Sie versuchte den letzten anzuprobieren, er konnte nicht sprechen
> und nun geht sie in den Fluren/ Hallen/ Räumen umher/ auf und ab
> denkt an nichts, gar nichts
> 
> Sie sagt: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Oz?
> ...
> 
> Die Fahrräder (?) "schneiden" den Bürgersteig (=fahren wie wild herum ??)
> und die (skeksis =?) auf dem Rave (?) meinen sich verstecken zu müssen
> tief im Innern ihrer versunkenen Köpfe
> und ihre wilden, rollenden Augen
> doch ihre kalten (=gefühllosen) Worte enthüllen
> 
> daß sie nicht länger Liebe und Sex Appealfühlen können
> Das Patchwork-Mädchen ist gekommen, um den Deal "mit einem Kinderspiel zu machen" (???)
> zurück nach Oz zu kommen
> ~ist gekommen, um den Deal, zurück nach Oz zu kommen, mit einem Kinderspiel zu erfüllen (?)
> Wir sind aus der Welt geflohen mit Lächeln und zusammengebissenen Zähnen (literally: Kiefer)
> Bitte hilf mir, Freund, daß ich nicht weiter falle
> Ich habe meinen Platz verloren und kann ihn nicht finden.


 

Wie gesagt, nur ein Versuch - aber vielleicht hilft's ja weiter, Mr. Scissor-sisters-Fan 
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Nur ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> he never stopped to think that he was getting older. er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!)
> --> Ich würde sagen, das bedeutet genau das Gegenteil, nämlich daß er NIE daran dachte, daß er älter wurde.
> 
> and pretend that he could wish himself health on a four-leaf clover. und er tat so, als könnte er sich selbst viel Gesundheit und ein vierblättriges Kleeblatt wünschen. (???)
> --> daß er sich mit Hilfe des vierblättrigen Kleeblatts Gesundheit wünschen könnte
> 
> The grass is dead, the gold is brown Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
> --> Wie kommst Du denn auf "grün"??
> 
> There's a wind-up man walking round and round. Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> What once was Emerald City's now a crystal town. Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.
> --> Daniel, Du scheinst mehr zu interpretieren, als zu übersetzen! Du solltest etwas wortgetreuer vorgehen!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nur ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:
> he never stopped to think that he was getting older. er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!)
> --> Ich würde sagen, das bedeutet genau das Gegenteil, nämlich daß er NIE daran dachte, daß er älter wurde. Nein, He never STOPPED to think ... Er hört nie auf, darüber nachzudenken ...
> 
> and pretend that he could wish himself health on a four-leaf clover. und er tat so, als könnte er sich selbst viel Gesundheit und ein vierblättriges Kleeblatt wünschen. (???)
> --> daß er sich mit Hilfe des vierblättrigen Kleeblatts Gesundheit wünschen könnte Genau, danke!
> 
> The grass is dead, the gold is brown Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
> --> Wie kommst Du denn auf "grün"?? Entschuldigung, ich meinte "tot".
> 
> There's a wind-up man walking round and round. Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> What once was Emerald City's now a crystal town. Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.
> --> Daniel, Du scheinst mehr zu interpretieren, als zu übersetzen! Du solltest etwas wortgetreuer vorgehen! Na ja, es klang mir ehrlich gesagt zu lahm vorher. Was ist daran falsch? Der Sinn bleibt doch erhalten.



Blöde blaue Kästchen!


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Blöde blaue Kästchen!


 
Wie, blöde blaue Kästchen?! 
Ich will Dir ja nur helfen! 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nur ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:
> he never stopped to think that he was getting older. er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!)
> --> Ich würde sagen, das bedeutet genau das Gegenteil, nämlich daß er NIE daran dachte, daß er älter wurde. Nein, He never STOPPED to think ... Er hört nie auf, darüber nachzudenken ...  NOPE: Dann hieße der Satz "*He never stopped thinking...*" (mit Gerund!)
> 
> 
> There's a wind-up man walking round and round. Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> What once was Emerald City's now a crystal town. Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.
> --> Daniel, Du scheinst mehr zu interpretieren, als zu übersetzen! Du solltest etwas wortgetreuer vorgehen! Na ja, es klang mir ehrlich gesagt zu lahm vorher. Was ist daran falsch? Der Sinn bleibt doch erhalten.  Teilweise, ja - wenn es um solch spezielle Texte wie z.B. Songtexte, dann sollte man erstmal möglichst wortgetreu übersetzen, da sonst die Interpretation leidet bzw. leiden kann! Nicht-wörtliche Übersetzungen können dann nämlich den Sinn verfälschen.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wie, blöde blaue Kästchen?!
> Ich will Dir ja nur helfen!



Nein, ich meinte, dass das anstrengend ist, mit den blauen Kästchen und reinkopieren. Machen wir aber weiter:



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nur ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:
> he never stopped to think that he was getting older. er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!)
> --> Ich würde sagen, das bedeutet genau das Gegenteil, nämlich daß er NIE daran dachte, daß er älter wurde. Nein, He never STOPPED to think ... Er hört nie auf, darüber nachzudenken ...  NOPE: Dann hieße der Satz "He never stopped thinking..." (mit Gerund*ium*!) Deine Variante wäre aber "He never thought ..."  Warten wir mal auf unsere Englischexperten.
> 
> There's a wind-up man walking round and round. Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
> What once was Emerald City's now a crystal town. Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.
> --> Daniel, Du scheinst mehr zu interpretieren, als zu übersetzen! Du solltest etwas wortgetreuer vorgehen! Na ja, es klang mir ehrlich gesagt zu lahm vorher. Was ist daran falsch? Der Sinn bleibt doch erhalten.  Teilweise, ja - wenn es um solch spezielle Texte wie z.B. Songtexte, dann sollte man erstmal möglichst wortgetreu übersetzen, da sonst die Interpretation leidet bzw. leiden kann! Nicht-wörtliche Übersetzungen können dann nämlich den Sinn verfälschen. Wie gesagt war mir das etwas zu blöd, denn dann klänge die deutsche Version zu "anglisiert". Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass ich zu weit abgewichen bin, sondern dass ich zwar den Sinn beibehalten habe. aber eben nicht die wortgetreuesten Worte () verwendet habe.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein, ich meinte, dass das anstrengend ist, mit den blauen Kästchen und reinkopieren. Machen wir aber weiter:


 
Ok




> Originally Posted by *MrMagoo*
> _Nur ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:_
> _he never stopped to think that he was getting older. er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!)_
> _--> Ich würde sagen, das bedeutet genau das Gegenteil, nämlich daß er NIE daran dachte, daß er älter wurde. Nein, He never STOPPED to think ... Er hört nie auf, darüber nachzudenken ... NOPE: Dann hieße der Satz "He never stopped thinking..." (mit Gerund*ium*!) Deine Variante wäre aber "He never thought ..."  Warten wir mal auf unsere Englischexperten.  _





_Man kann sowohl Gerundium als auch Gerund verwenden!! _
_Korrigier doch nicht immer so akribisch *hehe*_

_Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß_
_"stop + gerund" = 'aufhören mit'_
_und_
_"stop + to + infinitive" = 'innehalten/ aufhören mit, um zu' _
_bedeutet._


_



			Whodunit:
		
Click to expand...

_


> _Wie gesagt war mir das etwas zu blöd, denn dann klänge die deutsche Version zu "anglisiert". Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass ich zu weit abgewichen bin, sondern dass ich zwar den Sinn beibehalten habe. aber eben nicht die wortgetreuesten Worte () verwendet habe._




_Nein, wenn man's vernünftg übersetzt, klingt es nicht anglisiert - und es geht hier eben darum, daß man möglichst wortgetreu übersetzt, *damit *der Sinn erhalten bleibt. Schon kleinere Abweichungen können den Sinn gefährden._
_Dies gilt übrigens nur bei lyrischen Texten, bei Prosatexten kann man mit freieren Übersetzungen meist viel besser arbeiten._
_Dann gilt immer der Satz meines Englischlehrers:_
_"So wortgetreu wie nötig, so frei wie möglich"._


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> _Man kann sowohl Gerundium als auch Gerund verwenden!! _
> _Korrigier doch nicht immer so akribisch *hehe*_



Nein, ich kenne nur das Gerundium. Kannst du mir bitte eine Quelle verraten, die "Gerund" als deutsches Wort durchgehen lässt?



> _Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß_
> _"stop + gerund" = 'aufhören mit'_
> _und_
> _"stop + to + infinitive" = 'innehalten/ aufhören mit, um zu' _
> _bedeutet._



kay, darauf hatte ich nicht geachtet. Danke für die Korrektur; ich hatte es ein bisschen anders betont.   



> _Nein, wenn man's vernünftg übersetzt, klingt es nicht anglisiert - und es geht hier eben darum, daß man möglichst wortgetreu übersetzt, *damit *der Sinn erhalten bleibt. Schon kleinere Abweichungen können den Sinn gefährden._
> _Dies gilt übrigens nur bei lyrischen Texten, bei Prosatexten kann man mit freieren Übersetzungen meist viel besser arbeiten._
> _Dann gilt immer der Satz meines Englischlehrers:_
> _"So wortgetreu wie nötig, so frei wie möglich"._



Na ja, deine Variante ist ja ganz anders, sehe ich gerade. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mit einem "wind-up man" gemeint war.


----------



## elroy

Comments on your attempt:


*Scissor Sisters - Return To Oz Zurück nach Australien Oz is not Australia*

*Es war einmal ein Mann,*
*der ein bisschen zu viel*
*Zeit auf dem Hals  zu verschwenden hatte ??? This is my suggestion. "had a little too much time on his hands" means "had too much time to spend/waste"
er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!) Er hat sich nie die Zeit genommen, daran anzudenken, dass er immer älter wird. My suggestion. "he never stopped to think" = "he never took the time to think" 
Als seine Tage zu Ende kam zu gehen schienen  (???) 
probierte er, zu seinem Freund zu kehren "to grasp for" is a little more descriptive than that. It means he searched around for him. It evokes the image of someone with his hands stretched out, fumbling around in pursuit of his friend. 
und er so zu tun "he tried to pretend", als könnte er sich selbst viel Gesundheit und ein vierblättriges Kleeblatt  "on a four-leaf clover" means that he held the clover in his hands and wished for health" wünschen. (???)

Er fragte sich: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Australien?
Das Gras tot, das Gold schon braun,
und der Himmel hat schon Krallen (stachelt schon?)
Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.  "Wind-up man" is like a little toy man, that you have to wind up to get to work. All it's saying is that this "toy-man" is walking round and round. 
Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.

Es schlägt 3 Uhr morgens,
als du von der Königin why was this left untranslaten? mit hunderten von Köpfen this belongs here, because it refers to the queenangerufen wirst
(what does that mean?)
sagt sie dir , alle seien tot.
??? this means she tried to put the last one of her heads on (sich den letzten Kopf anziehen??) but it wouldn't speak and fell off 
und jetzt läuft sie in den Fluren Räume = rooms, not halls auf und ab.
sie denkt an nichts, an gar nichts my suggestion und wieder nichts.

Sie fragt sich: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Australien?
Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
und der Himmel hat schon Krallen (stachelt schon?)
Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.

Mit Wheelies (Hochstartern?) wird auf dem Gehweg entlang gebrettert. this doesn't look like a correct translation, but I'm not sure of the English. (???)
und die Skeksis des Rave wollten sich verstecken I think it means "they meant to hide at the rave" (???)
tief im Innern ihrer gesenkten Häupter
und in in ihren wilden gerollten rolling, not rolled Augen.
Aber ihre gefühllosen/eiskalten Worte enthüllen das Geheimnis,
dass sie nicht länger Liebe oder Sex Appeal German word order fühlen können,
Das Patchwork-Mädel ist gekommen, um die Sache klarzumachen
Für die Rückkehr nach Um nach Australien zurückzukehren
flohen wir auch der lachenden Welt und mieden das "Zähnezusammenbeißen". with smiles and clenching jaws = we were smiling and our jaws were clenched (???)
Bitte, Freund, hilf mir, wieder hoch zu kommen this means "help me not fall down" not "help me come back up" 
ich habe meinen Bestimmungsort verloren und kann ihn nicht wiederfinden.
Ist das etwa  die Rückkehr nach Australien?
Das Gras grün, das Gold schon braun,
und der Himmel hat schon Krallen (stachelt schon?)
Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.
Aus der einsten Smaragdstadt ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden. 

*


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Mein Übersetzungsversuch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, nur ein Versuch - aber vielleicht hilft's ja weiter, Mr. Scissor-sisters-Fan
> -MrMagoo


 
Prima!

Du hast nur nicht übersetzt, dass der Kopf, den die Konigin anprobierte, gefallen ist.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein, ich kenne nur das Gerundium. Kannst du mir bitte eine Quelle verraten, die "Gerund" als deutsches Wort durchgehen lässt?
> 
> 
> 
> kay, darauf hatte ich nicht geachtet. Danke für die Korrektur; ich hatte es ein bisschen anders betont.
> 
> 
> 
> Na ja, deine Variante ist ja ganz anders, sehe ich gerade. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mit einem "wind-up man" gemeint war.


 
Ich stimme Magoo vollkommen zu:

1. He never stopped to think = He never took the time to think, he never made the effort to think, he never stopped (from doing something else) (in order) to think.  Er hat ständig gedacht = He never stopped thinking.

2. Wir sollten eben Gedichte möglichst wortgetreu übersetzen.  Zu "angliziert" muss es nicht klingen.  Das kann man bestimmt vermeiden.

-"Wind-up man" habe ich erklärt.  Hoffentlich ist es jetzt klar.


----------



## Jana337

Liebe Freunde,

wie ihr wahrscheinlich seht, habe ich eure Beiträge editiert (und dasselbe muss mit allen ähnlichen Fäden gemacht werden).

Ich habe mit den Kollegen-Moderatoren über unsere Einstellung zum Urheberrecht diskutiert. Das Ergebnis: Die Regeln sollen strenger erzwungen werden. Dies steht in Wordreference Rules & Guidelines:



> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.



Ich weiß, dass es bei Songtexten äußerst praktisch ist, in den Antworten Zeile nach Zeile zu zeigen und zu übersetzen. Leider ist dies nicht erlaubt. Dazu ein Zitat aus der Beratung:

***
That's (_wenn der durch das Urheberrecht geschützte Text nicht von der Person kopiert ist, die den Faden öffnet, sondern von denen, die ihn übersetzen_) as bad as posting the entire song in the thread opener. It's a copyright violation, and there is now way around that fact.

 They (_die Forummitglieder_) should be given a clean explanation: Copyrighted material is the property of the copyright owner; if WR reprints it without permission, this is illegal, and WR can be made liable for substantial monetary damages. 
 Therefore, posts with extensive quotations of copyrighted material must be deleted, just as the forum rules state.

***

Tut mir sehr Leid - wie gesagt, finde ich die bisher gängige Praxis praktisch. Wir dürfen jedoch das Forum und Mike nicht gefährden.

Ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis. Weiterhin möchte ich glauben, dass mir fürs nächste Mal diese furchtbare Arbeit, jede einzelne Zeile aus 3 Beiträgen zu löschen, erspart bleibt. 

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Comments on your attempt:



Let's see how I can clear this up:

*Scissor Sisters - Zurück nach Oz

Es war einmal ein Mann,
der ein bisschen zu viel
Zeit übrig hatte.
Er wollte niemals daran denken, dass er einmal älter wird.
Als seine Tage zu Ende gingen
probierte er, seinen Freund zu erreichen
und er probierte, so zu tun
als könnte er sich mithilfe des vierblättrigen Kleeblatts Gesundheit wünschen.

Er fragte sich: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Oz?
Das Gras tot, das Gold schon braun,
und der Himmel hat schon Krallen
Der Mann, ähnlich einem Aufziehmännchen, geht auf und ab.
Aus der einsten Emerald City ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.

Es schlägt 3 Uhr morgens,
als du von der Queen mit ihren hunderten Köpfen angerufen wirst,
Sie sagt dir, alle seien tot.
Sie probierte, sich den letzten Kopf aufzusetzen, aber er konnte nicht sprechen und fiel ab.
Und jetzt läuft sie in den Fluren auf und ab,
dabei an nichts und wieder nichts denkend.

Sie fragt sich: Ist das die Rückkehr nach Oz?
Das Gras tot, das Gold schon braun,
und der Himmel hat schon Krallen
Der Mann, ähnlich einem Aufziehmännchen, geht auf und ab.
Aus der einsten Emerald City ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.

Mit Wheelies wird auf dem Gehweg entlang gebrettert
und die Skeksis wollten sich auf dem Rave verstecken
tief im Innern ihrer gesenkten Häupter
und in in ihren wilden gerollten Augen.
Aber ihre gefühllosen Worte enthüllen das Geheimnis,
dass sie nicht länger Liebe oder Sex Appeal
fühlen können.
Das Patchwork-Mädel ist gekommen, um die Sache klarzumachen.

Für die Rückkehr nach Oz
flohen wir mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen auch der lachenden Welt.
Bitte, Freund, hilf mir, wieder hoch zu kommen;
ich habe meinen Bestimmungsort verloren und kann ihn nicht wiederfinden.

Ist das etwa die Rückkehr nach Oz?
Das Gras tot, das Gold schon braun,
und der Himmel hat schon Krallen
Der Mann, ähnlich einem Aufziehmännchen, geht auf und ab.
Aus der einsten Emerald City ist nun eine Kristallstadt geworden.​*

~~~ Open for comments ~~~​


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Comments on your attempt:



Let me answer your questions and statements, okay?



> *Scissor Sisters - Return To Oz Zurück nach Australien Oz is not Australia*



Clear!



> *Zeit auf dem Hals  zu verschwenden hatte ??? This is my suggestion. "had a little too much time on his hands" means "had too much time to spend/waste"*



Clear as well.



> *er dachte ständig daran, dass er immer älter wird. (not literal!) Er hat sich nie die Zeit genommen, daran anzudenken, dass er immer älter wird. My suggestion. "he never stopped to think" = "he never took the time to think"*


*

I think I got it. Let's see if you like my conclusion.





Als seine Tage zu Ende kam zu gehen schienen  (???)

Click to expand...

*
Why? "scheinen" doesn't imply the English "seem" here, it's just used for an emphasization.    "Kam" (actually: kamen) wouldn't have the same effect as in English here.



> *probierte er, zu seinem Freund zu kehren "to grasp for" is a little more descriptive than that. It means he searched around for him. It evokes the image of someone with his hands stretched out, fumbling around in pursuit of his friend. *



Let's see if my final translation is okay for you.



> *und er so zu tun "he tried to pretend", als könnte er sich selbst viel Gesundheit und ein vierblättriges Kleeblatt  "on a four-leaf clover" means that he held the clover in his hands and wished for health" wünschen. (???)*



What's wrong with "vierblättriges Kleeblatt" and "so tun, als ob ..."?



> *Der Mann, mit dem's zu Ende geht, schleicht im Kreise rum.  "Wind-up man" is like a little toy man, that you have to wind up to get to work. All it's saying is that this "toy-man" is walking round and round. *



Okay, so "Aufziehmännchen" would be okay.



> *als du von der Königin why was this left untranslaten? mit hunderten von Köpfen this belongs here, because it refers to the queenangerufen wirst*



Because in the original English lyrics, "Queen" is capitalized; and capitalized words are very often proper names, so you shouldn't translate them.



> *(what does that mean?)*



???
What are you referring to?



> *??? this means she tried to put the last one of her heads on (sich den letzten Kopf anziehen??) but it wouldn't speak and fell off *




Do you like my final translation one post before then?




> *und jetzt läuft sie in den Fluren Räume = rooms, not halls auf und ab.*



There's no difference in connotation, but I agree that "Fluren" would be more appropriate.



> *sie denkt an nichts, an gar nichts my suggestion und wieder nichts.*



No, "nichts und wieder nichts" is a fit saying and has the same meaning as "gar nichts".



> *Mit Wheelies (Hochstartern?) wird auf dem Gehweg entlang gebrettert. this doesn't look like a correct translation, but I'm not sure of the English. (???)*



You mean you don't know what the English sentence means? So we should wait for Jad for a final decision.



> *und die Skeksis des Rave wollten sich verstecken I think it means "they meant to hide at the rave" (???)*



What is meant by Skeksis and rave?



> *und in in ihren wilden gerollten rolling, not rolled Augen.*



"rollende Augen" doesn't exist, we always say "gerollte Augen".



> *dass sie nicht länger Liebe oder Sex Appeal German word order fühlen können,*



Agreed, but I just chose that version to equilize it to the English stanza scheme.



> *Das Patchwork-Mädel ist gekommen, um die Sache klarzumachen*



Do you agree with this one?



> *Für die Rückkehr nach Um nach Australien zurückzukehren*



Why? There's by all means no difference!



> *flohen wir auch der lachenden Welt und mieden das "Zähnezusammenbeißen". with smiles and clenching jaws = we were smiling and our jaws were clenched (???)*



I hope you'll agree with my translation above.



> *Bitte, Freund, hilf mir, wieder hoch zu kommen this means "help me not fall down" not "help me come back up" *



I think that there's actually no difference: "hoch kommen" means "not to fall down" AND "to come back up". But let's wait for the other natives.   

I hope I answered all your question. Everything's still open for comments.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich stimme Magoo vollkommen zu:
> 
> 1. He never stopped to think = He never took the time to think, he never made the effort to think, he never stopped (from doing something else) (in order) to think.  Er hat ständig gedacht = He never stopped thinking.



Yes, that's clear. If I compare it to "in order to", everything's clear.


----------



## Jad

*Mit Wheelies (Hochstartern?) wird auf dem Gehweg entlang gebrettert. this doesn't look like a correct translation, but I'm not sure of the English. (???)* 



_You mean you don't know what the English sentence means? So we should wait for Jad for a final decision._

*"The wheelies are cutting pavement" - do you know what wheelies are? When you ride a bike on its back wheel only? That's a wheelie, and it's cutting the pavement  *


Quote:
*und die Skeksis des Rave wollten sich verstecken I think it means "they meant to hide at the rave" (???)* 


_What is meant by Skeksis and rave?_
*The Skeksis are apparently horrible, hairy birds from a film "The Dark Crystal".  In the line "The Skeksis at the rave meant to hide deep inside their sunken faces..." I'm not sure what the "rave" is.... surely not a techno dance party! But yeah I think it means that the Skeksis, who were at the rave, intended to hide blablabla... *


----------



## Whodunit

Jad said:
			
		

> *"The wheelies are cutting pavement" - do you know what wheelies are? When you ride a bike on its back wheel only? That's a wheelie, and it's cutting the pavement *


 
I know what a wheelie is, but I don't know what "cutting the pavement" is.  



> * The Skeksis are apparently horrible, hairy birds from a film "The Dark Crystal". In the line "The Skeksis at the rave meant to hide deep inside their sunken faces..." I'm not sure what the "rave" is.... surely not a techno dance party! But yeah I think it means that the Skeksis, who were at the rave, intended to hide blablabla...*


 
This is very very hard to translate then ...


----------



## Jad

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I know what a wheelie is, but I don't know what "cutting the pavement" is.


To cut the pavement = Die Plasterung schneiden ?
Do you know what a pavement is? You might be used to the american word _sidewalk_? Ou c'est un trottoir en français  



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> This is very very hard to translate then ...


 
 Could this be the Return to Oz version of "To be the man that I know I am" ?


----------



## Whodunit

Jad said:
			
		

> To cut the pavement = Die Plasterung *Den Gehweg* schneiden ?
> Do you know what a pavement is? You might be used to the american word _sidewalk_? Ou c'est un trottoir en français


 
No, no, I know hwat a pavement is, but I cannot say what the fit expression "to cut the pavement" means. How can I cut a pavement? The German equivalent you tried to suggest doesn't make much sense.



> Could this be the Return to Oz version of "To be the man that I know I am" ?


 
No, not at all. I was just saying that, because you admitted you don't even know what is meant by "rave" there.


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No, no, I know hwat a pavement is, but I cannot say what the fit expression "to cut the pavement" means. How can I cut a pavement? The German equivalent you tried to suggest doesn't make much sense. ...


Im technischen Sinne bedeutet "pavement" nicht nur Pflaster oder Pflasterung sondern beschreibt ganz allgemein jede Art von Straßen- oder Gehwegsbefestigung. Also heißt bspw. im Straßenbau "cutting the pavement" nichts weiter als den Straßenbelag aufzuschneiden, vielleicht, um Teile davon zu ersetzen oder als Vorleistung für Leitungsbauarbeiten.

Aber im vorliegenden Songtext ist das sicherlich nicht gemeint. Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich "the wheelies are cutting the pavement" genausowenig wörtlich übersetzen wie wie eine denkbare deutsche Variante ("beim Hochstart über den Asphalt bügeln/pflügen/rasieren") ins Englische.

In technical terms "pavement" refers to any type of road surface, not only to block pavement, cobble pavement or brick pavement, which reflect the literal meaning of the German equivalent "Pflaster(ung)". Thus "cutting the pavement" for instance in road construction is simply to cut the surface of a road, perhaps to replace parts of it or in preparation of piping works.

But this is definitely not the case with the song lyrics given. In my opinion the line "the wheelies are cutting the pavement" can't be translated as literally as an thinkable equivalent German phrase ("beim Hochstart über den Asphalt bügeln/pflügen/rasieren" = "the wheelies are ironing/ploughing/shaving the pavement"  ) into English.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Im technischen Sinne bedeutet "pavement" nicht nur Pflaster oder Pflasterung sondern beschreibt ganz allgemein jede Art von Straßen- oder Gehwegsbefestigung. Also heißt bspw. im Straßenbau "cutting the pavement" nichts weiter als den Straßenbelag aufzuschneiden, vielleicht, um Teile davon zu ersetzen oder als Vorleistung für Leitungsbauarbeiten.
> 
> Aber im vorliegenden Songtext ist das sicherlich nicht gemeint. Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich "the wheelies are cutting the pavement" genausowenig wörtlich übersetzen wie wie eine denkbare deutsche Variante ("beim Hochstart über den Asphalt bügeln/pflügen/rasieren") ins Englische.
> 
> In technical terms "pavement" refers to any type of road surface, not only to block pavement, cobble pavement or brick pavement, which reflect the literal meaning of the German equivalent "Pflaster(ung)". Thus "cutting the pavement" for instance in road construction is simply to cut the surface of a road, perhaps to replace parts of it or in preparation of piping works.
> 
> But this is definitely not the case with the song lyrics given. In my opinion the line "the wheelies are cutting the pavement" can't be translated as litereally as *a *(Schusselfehler) thinkable equivalent German phrase ("beim Hochstart über den Asphalt bügeln/pflügen/rasieren" = "the wheelies are ironing/ploughing/shaving the pavement"  ) into English.
> 
> Ralf


 
So, was würdest du dann Jad vorschlagen als gute Übersetzung? Ich meine, es macht sich ja nun schwer, dort "beim Hochstart (vielleicht auch: beim Wheeling) über das Asphalt entlangbreschen/rasieren" einzusetzen, oder?

Well, what would you suggest Jad to use then for a good translation? I think it might be a little unthinkable to use "beim Hochstart (maybe even: beim Wheeling) über das Asphalt entlangbreschen/rasieren" as a German equivalent, might it not?


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Im technischen Sinne bedeutet "pavement" nicht nur Pflaster oder Pflasterung sondern beschreibt ganz allgemein jede Art von Straßen- oder Gehwegsbefestigung. Also heißt bspw. im Straßenbau "cutting the pavement" nichts weiter als den Straßenbelag aufzuschneiden, vielleicht, um Teile davon zu ersetzen oder als Vorleistung für Leitungsbauarbeiten.
> 
> Aber im vorliegenden Songtext ist das sicherlich nicht gemeint. Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich "the wheelies are cutting the pavement" genausowenig wörtlich übersetzen wie wie eine denkbare deutsche Variante ("beim Hochstart über den Asphalt bügeln/pflügen/rasieren") ins Englische.
> 
> In technical terms "pavement" refers to any type of road surface, not only to block pavement, cobble pavement or brick pavement, which reflect the literal meaning of the German equivalent "Pflaster(ung)". Thus "cutting the pavement" for instance in road construction is simply to cut the surface of a road, perhaps to replace parts of it or in preparation of piping works.
> 
> But this is definitely not the case with the song lyrics given. In my opinion the line "the wheelies are cutting the pavement" can't be translated as literally as an thinkable equivalent German phrase ("beim Hochstart über den Asphalt bügeln/pflügen/rasieren" = "the wheelies are ironing/ploughing/shaving the pavement"  ) into English.
> 
> Ralf


Good luck! This is a real headache tonight, reading this forum, but I'm making no criticism. It's just that the topics have been HARD.

You all know what a "wheelie" is. But for the rest of it, you just have to use your imagination. For instance, what kind of condition is the "pavement" in? Is it old, cracking? Or very new? What color?

My image, which by the way may be totally wrong, is of black asphalt. Now, how heavy is the thing doing a wheelie? I didn't even read that part. If it's a bicycle, the most you would do would be "to leave some tread", meaning leave a mark made by some of the rubber coming of a tire. What if it's a heavy "bike (motorcycle). Axl would know best about that! But in that case, if the road is a bit old, cracked, soft, the "pavement", you might "leave some rubber", but you also might leave an actual indentation if you "peal off" (take off really fast).

So you have a REAL problem. In English, you are left to form your own image. It's extremely figurative. But if you want to translate, you have to create your own image and go with it. No two translators are likely to pick the exact same words, so just pick something that sounds cool in German. Think of something going up on one wheel and "doing some damage", heat, speed, noise, squeeling sound, rubber mark, maybe even minor damage to the pavement/road—then make it up!!!

I swear, the person who should be doing this is Axl! 

Gaer


----------



## nanitomx

i believe its about crystal meth users , cause in the begin makes reference to a guy that needs to feel better on a four leaf clover ( xtc ) and there are many references to amphetamine use over the song , so you can be cutting pavement from walking / running from side to side and clenching your jaw its a side efect of amphetamines and also.... it feels like returning to oz .


----------



## ahitches

Ok, "The Wheelies" are actually the Wheelers, which are characters from the book "Return to Oz". They have wheels instead of hands and feet. "Cutting pavement" is an expression which means "going very fast on the road".


----------

